# Picture of Billie Jean



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

I would love to put a picture of Billie Jean on this site, but I really do not know how. If someone can guide me thru the steps, I would appreciate it. I am not good at that kind of stuff. THANKS! MAUSANN


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

When you make a "reply to thread", click on go advanced
when you come to this window put your cursor over the paperclip arrow. A drop down list will appear. Click on one of the boxes that says browse. This allows you to find where on your computer the picture is. When you find the picture, click on it and it will appear next to the browse box that you clicked. Continue to click browse boxes and find the picture until you have added all the pictures that you want. Then click on upload. almost all of the way down you will see a message in bold that says "uploading files please wait". When this message disappears your files are uploaded. You can now close this window. It will go back to the dialog box. When you finish your message click on submit reply. The picture should appear in your message.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

*Billie Jean & her Pop*

I hope this picture comes up in the message.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Billie Jean is a gorgeous sugar faced girl.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

what Oak said


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

Billie Jean is sure a pretty girl


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mausann*

Mausann

Billie Jean is a gorgeous girl-wonderful picture!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is beautiful! Looks just like my pretty girl


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow, what a gorgeous Golden Girl! Thanks for posting a picture.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I just love how she's leaning into her pop. She looks like an absolute dear. 

How is she doing?


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Billie Jean sure is a stunning girl!! I can tell that she loves her pop so much!! I know it is very difficult as they get older. I hope you have many more months and years of quality time ahead.


----------

